# الفرق بين انتينا 9dbوانينا 15 db



## mahmoud awd (20 يونيو 2011)

االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخواني واخواتي تحية طيبة وبعد
انتشر في الاسواق موخرا انتينا الفا الاومني بانواعها المختلفة واني لمحتار جدا في فهم هذه الانتينا
فبمعلومية التردد اقدر احسب الطول الموجي للموجة وبمعلومية الطول الموجي وبالنسبة للانتينا اومني بمعني ان طول الانتينا هوا نصف الطول الموجي ونعلم جميعا ان البند المسموح هوا 2.4gh
لذلك الحيرة تاتي من اختلاف اطوال الانتينا لان الفولت ثابت من اليو اس بي والتردد ثابت فكيف كلما يزيد طول الانتينا يزيد الارسال مش فاهم الجزء ده يريت التوضيح....المشكله ان ملتقي المهندسين في قسم اتصالات اصبح..كل بيقرا ولا احد عندوا علم.....ليفيد....يريت حد يفيد


----------



## m7nsh (10 يوليو 2011)

DBi(gain in DB refered to isotropic antenna) refers to the gain .. which equals directivity multiplied by antenna efficiency
for omni antennas ,, the more the gain the less coverage over and under it directly (vertically),, but of course the larger the coverage area horizontally
كمان اعتقد مش شرط يكون طول الأنتنا يكون نصف الطول الموجى .. على حسب هى half wave dipole or short dipole
يعنى مش كل حاجه على طول الأنتنا .. اهم حاجه هو ال gain وبتطلع كام ميللى وات 
ال gain كمان ممكن يكون بال dbd
( 0dBd = 2.14 dBi). 
i hope this helps


----------



## mahmoud awd (10 يوليو 2011)

مشكووور اخي ع المجهود


----------



## m90roose (11 أكتوبر 2011)

mahmoud awd قال:


> االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخواني واخواتي تحية طيبة وبعد
> انتشر في الاسواق موخرا انتينا الفا الاومني بانواعها المختلفة واني لمحتار جدا في فهم هذه الانتينا
> فبمعلومية التردد اقدر احسب الطول الموجي للموجة وبمعلومية الطول الموجي وبالنسبة للانتينا اومني بمعني ان طول الانتينا هوا نصف الطول الموجي ونعلم جميعا ان البند المسموح هوا 2.4gh
> لذلك الحيرة تاتي من اختلاف اطوال الانتينا لان الفولت ثابت من اليو اس بي والتردد ثابت فكيف كلما يزيد طول الانتينا يزيد الارسال مش فاهم الجزء ده يريت التوضيح....المشكله ان ملتقي المهندسين في قسم اتصالات اصبح..كل بيقرا ولا احد عندوا علم.....ليفيد....يريت حد يفيد


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
اختلاف اطوال الانتينا يكون له تأثير على زاوية البث ونسبة التشويش.
مرفق لكم صورة من شرح الدكتور نادر عبد الحميد.

الهوائيات لهواة الراديو
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/7412

هواية الاتصالات اللاسلكية
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/7411


----------



## mahmoud awd (12 أكتوبر 2011)

thx brother


----------

